# Schraderhaus k9 dogs



## Achuyut (Jan 21, 2013)

Mods sorry if i am posting this in the wrong section.

I am thinking to buy a puppy from Schraderhaus k9 i personally like their two dogs.
Argo z Libocké zahrady

Lord v.d. Grauen von Monstab

Has anyone heard or got reviews on these dogs?

How is their temperament or what can i expect out of these two dogs.

I know a lot will depend on the females but at this point i want to know how are these two dogs temperament or health wise and how their pups are in general if anyone happens to own one.


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Bump. Curious about this myself as I am thinking now about a WL. As I previously posted I am looking for a WL for a pet with kids in the house and the dog would also get some exercise every day. Would love to hear (send a PM if you prefer) about the health and temperament of their pups in general lately. I see they do quite a few litters at the same time.
Thanks,
Mike


----------

